# Full Format



## Fievelthomas (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello all,

I have a few questions. I am looking to upgrade and try to start making money from my photography. I am currently using a Sony A57 and I love it, but I would like to upgrade to a full format camera. What would you recommend that is from 2012 to now, around 20 megapixels or more, and under $2,000? I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 30, 2016)

Buy the Nikon system you can afford and consider used lenses.

Joe


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2016)

Nikon D600 is a high-quality imager...nice sensor, low second-hand price. Nikon D610 is its replacement, costs a wee bit more, same sensor, same high image quality. Plenty of basic "workaday" Nikon prime lenses will work on these two 24-MP models: 24MP on FX does not require the *ne plus ultra* type lenses; the basic 50mm and 85mm f/1.8 lenses from the mid-1980's era to 2016 will work on these two models. 24mm 2.8, 35mm f/2 AF-D OR the new 35/1.8 AF-S model will give wide (24mm) and semi-wide angles of view (35mm on FX is semi-wide). You could buy yourself a pair of used D600 or D610 models for under $2,000.
24/35/50/85 and a 70-200 f/4 VR will cover a huge number of jobs on 24MP FX, and the image quality, color, and the dynamic range-all are very good on the D600 or D610.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 5, 2016)

why do you feel you need a fullframe camera to shoot professionally?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 5, 2016)

Umm, I am assuming you do not want to go with the A99 ... since as a Sony user that would be the first choice ??


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 5, 2016)

Before you make a big investment in order to make money, you really need to look into two issues:
Are you skilled enough that people will pay you money to take pictures?
Considering that this is almost certainly the most difficult time in history to get into the profession and make maoney at photography, is this a step you want to take?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 5, 2016)

Dont tell them you want to make money! 

Worse time in History! Haha. 

Pretty sure it was harder in 1941 ( picked tht out of thin air but I hope you get the point). 

Remembrance day in my Canada is Nov 11. Lest we forget , it WAS harder.

Inmediately calling someone on skill level is a bit far even accounting for the ridiculousness of understanding all of history.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 5, 2016)

Oops!

I meant to say buy the Canon system you can afford and save up for a Canon 70-200 2.8 IS USM. 

After you shoot that for a while you will appreciate all lens that do not weigh 4 lbs.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 5, 2016)

Actually, during the war all the men were drafted or being drafted and if someone had a camera and skills they could get a job.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 5, 2016)

Must have been the easiest time in history.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 5, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Dont tell them you want to make money!
> 
> Worse time in History! Haha.
> 
> ...


Harder still in 1915. The cost...the size...argh.
And don't you realize, no one has any skill at least in his mind it seems.


----------

